# Changing a TURBO



## fuzzedup (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi, just a quick one. Whats the process for changing a turbo on a 225, apart from the physical does it need any tweaking or configuring ?? Im petrified mines on its last legs and was wonder about sticking a new one in.

Thanks
Paul


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

Its a proper wriggle getting in to do it, some access from above and some from under the car.

You would be wise to change the oil feed pipe while youre doing it and get all the seal washers needed for the water connections.

The blower will come all setup apart from the waste gate which will need to be adjusted to the same as the one youre removing.

Might be easier to remove the cartridge rather than the whole exhaust casing and manifold, unless you prefer to do it that way.

The cartridge is fixed in place with 3 clamps at the exhaust side but is fairly straight forward i think providing its a straight swap.


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Easy job to do with a RIGHT tools ,new turbo usually comes with wgate fitted,so no problem there, hardest part its to remove downpipe bolts ,make sure you remove sump and clean it , also change strainer and clean oil feed and return pipes, or buy new ones (�200)


----------



## aj1989 (Sep 21, 2010)

how many hours on a ramp at a garage would this be?

i need to remove mine and send it off to be reconditioned and i just wondered if honestly its do able for someone mechanically minded or if it really is a garage ramp job, the turbo on my last car was front mounting making access easy but they couldnt have made it any harder in the tt lol


----------



## aj1989 (Sep 21, 2010)

anyone changed them?


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

i've done it twice  first time i've spend around 3-4 hours to remove the turbo.no point lifting the car on the ramps,because there no access from underneath the car anyway
2nd time i've remove my turbo in about 30-60 min because i know what to do and all the bolts was new 

i can recomend turbocentreuk.co.uk my turbo back as good as new with 2 years guarantee,also free pic up from your home/work and free delivery after work done


----------



## BlackBlur (Mar 29, 2010)

kazinak said:


> i've done it twice  first time i've spend around 3-4 hours to remove the turbo.no point lifting the car on the ramps,because there no access from underneath the car anyway
> 2nd time i've remove my turbo in about 30-60 min because i know what to do and all the bolts was new


Yep, i took mine off as the inserts that accept the bolts for the manifold had come loose. Most of the access is from above and you'll need some stubby rachet spanners with fine teeth. Also one of the coolant hoses is easier to take off the back of the block from the driver side under the arch and left on the turbo


----------



## aj1989 (Sep 21, 2010)

ah good news the access was a worry, as you know its never the physical part its the feed lines i had trouble with last time i remmeber the oil drain line was the weirdest odd star shape id ever seen

any tips aside giving things a clean when im there?


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

aj1989 said:


> any tips aside giving things a clean when im there?


You could go hybrid :wink:


----------



## aj1989 (Sep 21, 2010)

TT51 said:


> aj1989 said:
> 
> 
> > any tips aside giving things a clean when im there?
> ...


thats what im thinking, if a new turbo is like 700 and getting mine made stronger hybrid at around the same i might aswell, so when i go stage 2 remap it should be some nice figures


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

aj1989 said:


> TT51 said:
> 
> 
> > aj1989 said:
> ...


Makes perfect sense 

If you don't want to get your hands dirty pulling the turbo off your car I have a mechanic who is so cheap to use its not worth getting your hands dirty and he's good. Let me know if you want his number he will come to you depending how far away you are he lives in Dartford.

He's going to take my turbo oil return pipe off next week for a health check make sure its flowing freely, and change my gearbox oil - no more than £20 to do both


----------



## aj1989 (Sep 21, 2010)

TT51 said:


> Makes perfect sense
> 
> If you don't want to get your hands dirty pulling the turbo off your car I have a mechanic who is so cheap to use its not worth getting your hands dirty and he's good. Let me know if you want his number he will come to you depending how far away you are he lives in Dartford.
> 
> He's going to take my turbo oil return pipe off next week for a health check make sure its flowing freely, and change my gearbox oil - no more than £20 to do both


sounds good but i live next door to a mechanic, not a vag specialist but has lots of experience so when i get stuck from lack of knowledge/tools he comes to the rescue lol and because we'd work on it together its not too expensive either

besides i really enjoy working on cars although this car came with mods on it ive refitted a fair bit aswell as adding alot too and the same with my 2 previous cars i done all the work on from fixing to modifying to a plain service i really enjoy it all suspension to intercoolers to brakes i cant get enough  so i view this as a challenge but its always good to get advice from someone whose done it before!


----------



## aj1989 (Sep 21, 2010)

well i failed today lol stripped the engine back to the neccessary level to remove the turbo, but the star headed bolts 3x that secure the turbo to the manifold wouldnt budge, i think theyre 11mm and my set had 10 or 12mm and the local car shop couldnt find one in catalogue either, so what did you guys use? even the multi point 11 and 12mm sockets didnt work theyd of sheared it.

secondly looking threw a golf/bora haynes manual ( i know its not the same but similar) it says the copper crush washers need replacing-thats no issue, as do the gaskets-again ebay will probably have them, but it says i need to renue the 3x star headed bolts the same ones i cant remove yet :roll: but where do i get these from?

the grande puntos 1.4 ihi turbo was hugely easier than this is already! so i need some advice 

also had the quotes for a new recon turbo at 550-580 which has stung abit which is why its doublely important i do this at home to avoid 80 an hour labour costs!


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

I've got a workshop manual for the TT I'll get it out and have a look in it. But nearly all the bolts on the car are one time use stretch bolts. Not sure if the turbo to manifold will be but I'll check.

You will get them all from audi, I wouldn't buy cheap pattern parts for the tt they are very very sensitive cars - its not a punto :lol:

So many times you read on here of people doing a job twice as they've used non original parts then it ends up costing more in the long run. Do it right first time buddy :wink:


----------



## aj1989 (Sep 21, 2010)

TT51 said:


> I've got a workshop manual for the TT I'll get it out and have a look in it. But nearly all the bolts on the car are one time use stretch bolts. Not sure if the turbo to manifold will be but I'll check.
> 
> You will get them all from audi, I wouldn't buy cheap pattern parts for the tt they are very very sensitive cars - its not a punto :lol:
> 
> So many times you read on here of people doing a job twice as they've used non original parts then it ends up costing more in the long run. Do it right first time buddy :wink:


oit! grande punto 2008 trust me its so far from a normal mrk 1 or 2 punto you wouldnt believe 

i cant even find the female torx socket i need anyway :S wtf


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Ok just checked and them 3 bolts must be replaced. Torque to 30Nm (22 ft-lb) and coat with anti-seize compound :lol:


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

aj1989 said:


> well i failed today lol stripped the engine back to the neccessary level to remove the turbo, but the star headed bolts 3x that secure the turbo to the manifold wouldnt budge, i think theyre 11mm and my set had 10 or 12mm and the local car shop couldnt find one in catalogue either, so what did you guys use? even the multi point 11 and 12mm sockets didnt work theyd of sheared it.
> 
> secondly looking threw a golf/bora haynes manual ( i know its not the same but similar) it says the copper crush washers need replacing-thats no issue, as do the gaskets-again ebay will probably have them, but it says i need to renue the 3x star headed bolts the same ones i cant remove yet :roll: but where do i get these from?
> 
> ...


Post some pics up if you can.... some of the fixings and any awkward bits to get to


----------



## aj1989 (Sep 21, 2010)

as you can see undertrays off, charge pipe, tip and induction, main boost pipe, ancillery boost pipes, all the stupid heat jackets, charge cradle etc.


















The bolts i need the 11mm female torque socket for










and after a day thats all i got up too because of those stupid bolts :x

ill get up more pictures as i get further along or if i do lol, ive ordered new gaskets and washers and manifold bolts from audi theyll be here thursday, looked into getting an audi tt manual and the only one i can find is a bentley one for 82pounds which seems extreme


----------



## aj1989 (Sep 21, 2010)

also while im here is there a manifold upgrade? like a ported stock manifold or similar that will fit a standard ko4 turbo and keepign the downpipe in t he same position? i know these are known to crack and if it isnt to costly as im here i could change them over


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

aj1989 said:


> looked into getting an audi tt manual and the only one i can find is a bentley one for 82pounds which seems extreme


Thats the one I have if you need any info from it just let me know


----------



## sevastian25 (Aug 10, 2018)

TT51, mind sending me your mechanis phone number ? I really need my exhaust manifold changed.


----------

